# K 60



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

OK I admit it. I visited the "other site".

It looks like the K 60 might save my back on some "softer" stoppages. What do the "Homies" think?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I refuse to use a drum style drain machine, so count me as a fan of the K-50, K-60, and K-1500.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I refuse to use a drum style drain machine, so count me as a fan of the K-50, K-60, and K-1500.


danger,weight or both?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> danger,weight or both?


Both, more of the danger though, I watched an apprentice snap his arm in two places using a Spartan 1065, and that made the decision for me.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I purchased a K-60 roughly two years ago. The first couple of jobs it will feel slow and awkward, then after that you will be quick with it. The big selling point for me was the weight. Compared to a drum machine, the thing is light. It's also a compact machine. I can store the K-60, 90' of 5/8" cable, 90' of 7/8" cable, and other accessories in one of the side bins of my truck. Very handy for me.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Nevada Plumber said:


> I purchased a K-60 roughly two years ago. The first couple of jobs it will feel slow and awkward, then after that you will be quick with it. The big selling point for me was the weight. Compared to a drum machine, the thing is light. It's also a compact machine. I can store the K-60, 90' of 5/8" cable, 90' of 7/8" cable, and other accessories in one of the side bins of my truck. Very handy for me.


I had a k 1500 back in the 80's. sold it to another plumber and it is still going. I don't remember if you can reverse them with that cable. Seems like I remember pulling and cussin' ?


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

I prefer a drum machine, more power, self-feed, etc.

However, the K-60 is very portable, stores well and offers some nice advantages such as the ability to do roofvent stoppages. I keep one on my truck at all times.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Around here for me the K-60 is undersized. I know the guys on the other forums will tell you to get the inner core cable and you can do 6" lines. I rather stick with a machine that was made to do the 6" lines like my K-1500, K-500. As for drum machines yes they are a dangerous machine to use, but sectional cable machines are not 100% safe either. You need to treat all machines that spin a giant spring with respect and know all of the cautions given in the instructions and how to safely operate any of the machines.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I went and read that whole ridgid forum thread about the K-60. Those guys are arguing who can clean a drain better.....and passing out medals at competitions...sounds kinda over-the-top to me. Bordeline mental illness. Anyway looks like the only way I would buy a sectional is if I wanted my jobs to take longer with more cleanup but be light weight and in a small package. If you dont mind the weight use a reel machine. i dont wanna hear any crap about one being more dangerous than the other...its the users responsibility to know wtf they are doing and be careful.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Around here for me the K-60 is undersized. I know the guys on the other forums will tell you to get the inner core cable and you can do 6" lines. I rather stick with a machine that was made to do the 6" lines like my K-1500, K-500. As for drum machines yes they are a dangerous machine to use, but sectional cable machines are not 100% safe either. You need to treat all machines that spin a giant spring with respect and know all of the cautions given in the instructions and how to safely operate any of the machines.


I have been cleaning drains so long I can sence when something is about to snag. kind of like catching a fish, you just know! The weight is the only issue with me. I don't usually rod main lines from the roof. If I don't get it good the first time , It would cost me.. If I happened to snap a cable under a slab without inner core I would be sick!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My K-7500 drum machine has wheels so I really don't consider rolling weight to be a factor...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> My K-7500 drum machine has wheels so I really don't consider rolling weight to be a factor...


Rolling is not a problem,getting them to the ground without a liftgate is the problem!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a K60 and a K1500. Both are great machines. 

The K60 is great for inside jobs, when you need to pull a wc to access a drain, soft stoppages, blocked stack, etc. 

If you need to clean a building sewer from outside, don't play around. Use the K1500 and be done with it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I lay mine on its back in the van and it rolls out with one arm...:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I lay mine on its back in the van and it rolls out with one arm...:thumbup:


If you can let it to the ground with one arm, You have my respect!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

slickrick said:


> OK I admit it. I visited the "other site".
> 
> It looks like the K 60 might save my back on some "softer" stoppages. What do the "Homies" think?


 Yeah, thats exactly why I purchased my K60. My helper had the day off. I get a call from a commercial customer. No cleanout outside. I hump the 1500 into the basement, the damn "stairs" were more like a ships ladder. 3 cables and all is good.:thumbup:Roots and rats. (little white ones, that is)

Then I gotta hump it back UP the stairs.(ladder) 

Went the next morning and picked up the K60.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

outside cleanout, or whatever, the big drum is being put to work!

If there are a bunch of stairs or I have to climb anything at all....forget the big 300 pound drum. That is when the K-60 gets used.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Ridgid 5/8" Cable*

Just a word of advice when using new Ridgid 5/8" cables:
Check the back end coupler of the cable, *the center bore in particular*. This is going back about a decade, but I had a batch that had metal burrs that interfered with the spring loaded locking pin engaging the bore. This resulted in some of the cables disengaging during operation.  

You don't want this to happen, believe me.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a drum machine for cleanouts and quick access, I use a k-60 for basements and roof tops. Both are on my truck.

I could never use a k-60 all the time, takes to long when I can just roll up and run the cleanout.

I also think the k60 is weak, I can stop that machine up quicker then I can stop a drum, when that happens the suitcase becomes a self feeder PITA.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Maybe I will just invest in a wheel chair lift for the back of my kuv. :laughing:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

K1500 & K400 here...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I have a drum machine for cleanouts and quick access, I use a k-60 for basements and roof tops. Both are on my truck.
> 
> I could never use a k-60 all the time, takes to long when I can just roll up and run the cleanout.
> 
> I also think the k60 is weak, I can stop that machine up quicker then I can stop a drum, when that happens the suitcase becomes a self feeder PITA.


 Your K60 must be broke. Mine will hurt you if you aint carefull.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

slickrick said:


> OK I admit it. I visited the "other site".
> 
> It looks like the K 60 might save my back on some "softer" stoppages. What do the "Homies" think?


 
That's the reason I bought one.

I was trained and have always used drum machines, so the k60 has taken some getting used to.


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

go 62 gorlitz! over here


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Wasn't there an older version of the K60 that looked like a suitcase? Mine looks like an actual drain machine. It's about a year old. Maybe some people are thinking of that one?


----------



## bchplumbing (Oct 24, 2009)

I think the k-60 looks like a keeper. I didn't see that it will clean a 6" drain only 4"


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

My $1200 (in 1992) with 100' cable did about 60 jobs or so..Belt broke and feeder collar..parts were like $120 !!
Yeah its made me money,but its freakin still heavy and dirty work..And I seem to run into more A holes than when just doin repair work..ie bad checks/price shoppers..
Now its credit card or cash COD..I try to get $450 for a 4" main.
Most times now I get a main clog call i take info hang up and call a sub..he does it all collects the money under his own name and sends me a $25 check per main referral
$15 for small stuff..I sometimes rent a drum machine on wheels from taylor rental $50 a day..use it abuse it take it back no repairs/matanence-done
But like i said its cash upfront or credit card swipe and sign imprinted carbon reciepts.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Snagged it out of a 3" pvc roof drain. With the K60.

I tried the K50 first, with 5/8" cable, and an auger, but it would not advance. I thought it was leaves. I guess the roofer left the strainer off of the drain.:laughing:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought my K-60 for the weight savings on my back. I haven't got a problem at all with it, big roots just take more time and here 80% of mains are root problems. I've had it on roofs in basements 3rd story of an apt. building. I swear by the thing it kicks butt.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

PlumberDave said:


> I bought my K-60 for the weight savings on my back. I haven't got a problem at all with it, big roots just take more time and here 80% of mains are root problems. I've had it on roofs in basements 3rd story of an apt. building. I swear by the thing it kicks butt.


 
It can do roots with out any issues as long as you do not force it. That I understand. But what is the size of the drains you are clearing? Around here its 4" under the home once you get beyond 3 to 5' from the home it goes to 6" sewers any where from 30' to 200' long.

I used a Rothenberger R-75 which spins the 1¼ cable along with the 7/8 cable with out any changes in the check. I loaded up two rands with 75' of the 7/8 cable in each for a total of 150'. I rodded drains for a whole year with out any issues with the 7/8 cable till one day while rodding a line from the stack out about 90' the cable flipped on itself with out warning.... it was a royal pain to get it out with out digging. Ever since the 7/8 cable been sitting in the garage. I will only cable a main line around here with 1¼ sectional cable or ¾" cable in a drum.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> It can do roots with out any issues as long as you do not force it. That I understand. But what is the size of the drains you are clearing? Around here its 4" under the home once you get beyond 3 to 5' from the home it goes to 6" sewers any where from 30' to 200' long.
> 
> I used a Rothenberger R-75 which spins the 1¼ cable along with the 7/8 cable with out any changes in the check. I loaded up two rands with 75' of the 7/8 cable in each for a total of 150'. I rodded drains for a whole year with out any issues with the 7/8 cable till one day while rodding a line from the stack out about 90' the cable flipped on itself with out warning.... it was a royal pain to get it out with out digging. Ever since the 7/8 cable been sitting in the garage. I will only cable a main line around here with 1¼ sectional cable or ¾" cable in a drum.


 Although the K60 will cut roots, I would hesitate to use it for that application. This was a 3" pvc roof drain, exposed below. So I knew we would be ok. I stick with the K1500 for underground stuff. K60 for inside from a wc.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Here we are 4" to either a tie in with the neighbors or the city and some like you to 300'. It does take more time than a drum and more trips to set up but I am only 150lbs wet I'll make the trips. In 6" it will flip on you I learned the hard way with 3" blades you get a good feel for the drop into 6".


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I had a k 1500 back in the 80's. sold it to another plumber and it is still going. I don't remember if you can reverse them with that cable. Seems like I remember pulling and cussin' ?


 Only if it jams a bit. Always got it out eventually. k on w.:yes:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd use an innercore 7/8" cable if I was cleaning 6" - but here we only have 4" on residences and most businesses. I have 150' of 7/8" and have only had to use that once when there were several houses on the line to the city main.


----------

